# MIM results Shoulder



## Diva Q (May 16, 2009)

shoulder: 
4th Big Bob Gibson
3rd Ubon's, 
2nd Parrothead Porkers, 
1st Sweet Swine o mine


----------



## woodman3222 (May 22, 2009)

*about the parrothead Porkers  cook*

2nd Parrothead Porkers. My wife was lucky enough to get a taste of the 2nd place Q after the final judges left. She said it was sweet tasting very juicy and tender but not mushy. It was a center piece she tasted not the bark. Unfortunately I was cooking some ribs and was not able to go down for a taste. One of the team members come up to our booth later for some of our food, he said they changed to cherry wood from pecan wood. Used a different injection and changed to Smithfield shoulders. Cooked on a backwood smoker.


----------



## woodman3222 (May 22, 2009)

*Ubon's and our team*

3rd Ubon's,
Our team captain got to have a taste of their finale shoulder for judging. He said it had very salty taste and very tender. I did not get  to taste the bbq but I did get to taste the dry rub they used. It started with a very strong sweet sugary taste and then a very very strong salt taste (like eating a salt lick block for cows) and finished with a hint of garlic. Wished I could have tried a piece of the pork as it was the sweetest and saltiest rub I have ever had. Unfortunately I was busy doing other things. Would be interesting to see what it tasted like on the pork. They also used a backwoods smoker and I think Bib Bob Gibson did also. I did not get over to the other team to see what they used.

As for our team we came in 48th. 2 of the judges came back afterwards and told use what they thought of the Q. Our third judge stayed his 15 min. and then stayed another 25 on his own after he was done with our site. He said it was the best Q he ever had and gave use 10”s across the board. I think a judge can only give 1 set of complete 10’s. I am not sure how long he has been a judge but I do know it was more than 1 year. Our second judge has been judging better than 10 years. Said ours and another teams was fantastic Q and both are 10’s. He knocked .2ths of a point off on us for appearance because our presenter needed a haircut. Other team was better appearing. He said the Q was equal. Our first judge did not come back and I never found out how she scored us. Our blind box was hurting I thought. The pork did not look as good or taste as good as the Q we served for the judges. I am not sure why the captain decide to use that shoulder as we had other ones to choose from. I figure our blind box really hurt us. I will post some picts later. I have to mail my pict to team web site master yet.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 22, 2009)

looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 24, 2009)

*Re: Ubon's and our team*



			
				woodman3222 said:
			
		

> 3rd Ubon's,
> Our team captain got to have a taste of their finale shoulder for judging. He said it had very salty taste and very tender. I did not get  to taste the bbq but I did get to taste the dry rub they used. It started with a very strong sweet sugary taste and then a very very strong salt taste (like eating a salt lick block for cows) and finished with a hint of garlic. Wished I could have tried a piece of the pork as it was the sweetest and saltiest rub I have ever had. Unfortunately I was busy doing other things. Would be interesting to see what it tasted like on the pork. They also used a backwoods smoker and I think Bib Bob Gibson did also. I did not get over to the other team to see what they used.
> 
> As for our team we came in 48th. 2 of the judges came back afterwards and told use what they thought of the Q. Our third judge stayed his 15 min. and then stayed another 25 on his own after he was done with our site. He said it was the best Q he ever had and gave use 10”s across the board. I think a judge can only give 1 set of complete 10’s. I am not sure how long he has been a judge but I do know it was more than 1 year. Our second judge has been judging better than 10 years. Said ours and another teams was fantastic Q and both are 10’s. *He knocked .2ths of a point off on us for appearance because our presenter needed a haircut*. Other team was better appearing. He said the Q was equal. Our first judge did not come back and I never found out how she scored us. Our blind box was hurting I thought. The pork did not look as good or taste as good as the Q we served for the judges. I am not sure why the captain decide to use that shoulder as we had other ones to choose from. I figure our blind box really hurt us. I will post some picts later. I have to mail my pict to team web site master yet.



Geez and I thought the KCBS garnish rules were tough.  Learn from the experience.  Next year make sure your presenter is a very attractive blond woman and I'm sure you'll impress and your scores at least for on site judging will improve!

Seriously thought it sounds like you did great!  Best of the best at that cometition for sure!  Well done!


----------



## bigwheel (May 24, 2009)

WTG Diva!! Fine showing. 

bigwheel


----------

